# SOS --Headset BD MMX 300 -- Ton geht, Mikrofon nicht.



## Antiphon (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

nachdem ich jahrelang mit Billigkopfhörern und Webcammicro verbracht hatte, dachte ich mir gönne ich mir den Luxus eines guten Headsets, wie die Überschrift schon sagt, wurde es ein MMX 300 von Beyerdynamic. 



----------------------------------------
ZUM EIGENTLICHEN THEMA
-----------------------------------------

PROBLEM:    ---------  Mikro vom Headset klappt nicht

HEADSET:          ------  Beyerdynamic MMX 300

SOUNDKARTE:  ----  Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1, Treiber SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 4.0

ANSCHLUSS:  ------- Normaler Kopfhörereingang, sowohl hinten direkt an der Soundkarte als auch an dem Logitech 5.1 System  (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/417kj8rzUjL._SX355_.jpg) vorne ausprobiert. 

OS:                    ---------- Windows 10


----------------
SCHON PROBIERT UND NEIN, D-A-S IST ES NICHT.......
--------------------

- ANSCHLUSS ANS HANDY/TABLET: klappt einwandfrei, Micro lässt sich bequem per Schalter ein- und ausschalten.  Daraus ergibt sich auch der Ausschluss einiger folgenden Fehlerquellen.

- STECKER NICHT RICHTIG DRIN: Siehe oben, am Handy klappt es einwandfrei. Außerdem habe ich es an zwei verschiedenen Anschlüssen von PC, direkt an der Soundkarte und auch vorne am Boxensystem, angeschlossen.

- SCHALTER NICHT GEFUNDEN:  Wie oben erwähnt, am Tablet kann ich das Mikro an- und ausschalten, natürlich achte ich darauf, dass es an ist, während ich es teste.

- UMSCHALTEN AUF MIC FP: Viele Googlesuchen führten mich auf eine "Flexijack-Einstellung", die von Line-in auf Mic FP geändert werden müsste. Unter dem Namen Flexijack finde ich in meinen Treibern nichts, dafür habe im Creative Console Launcher im Mixer einen Pfeil über Line-in entdeckt, und durch Klick darauf auf Micro FP geschaltet; Da ich aber den Namen Flexijack nicht finde und nicht wirklich Ahnung habe, vermute ich hier noch am ehesten den Haken. Habe auch Screenshots für Nachfragen.

- MIKRO LAUT SCHALTEN: Selbstverständlich habe ich probiert, das Mikro in den Windows- und Treibereinstellungen von Stumm auf Laut zu schalten und alles andere.

-FALSCHE TESTROUTINE: Ich gucke unter Windows-Aufnahmegeräte, ob da, genau wie bei der Kamera, der grüne Balken beim Sprechen kommt; außerdem habe ich Discord und Voiceaufnahme, vergeblich, probiert.


-----------------------
DAS VERMUTE ICH KÖNNTE DER FEHLER SEIN....
------------------------------

- FLEXIJACK UMSCHALTEN: Ich bin nicht bewandert auf dem Audiogebiet, und der Name sagt mir nichts und den finde ich auch nicht in den Soundeinstellungen, auch nicht in der Hilfe der CreativeConsole. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd um es zu finden, wobei ich mich hier schon stundenlang rumärgere und suche.

- FAlSCHE ANSCHLUSSMETHODE: Mitgeliefert mit dem Kopfhörer war noch ein zweites Kabel mit zwei Anschlüssen, von denen einer aber mir unbekannt und viel zu groß für meine Anschlüsse ist; Außerdem klappen Ton und Micro ja auch über den einfachen Stecker im Tablet, warum also nicht auch am PC


----------



## Ericius (6. Januar 2018)

"Außerdem klappen Ton und Micro ja auch über den einfachen Stecker im Tablet, warum also nicht auch am PC "
Wahrscheinlich weil das Tablet, wie auch Smartphones, mit einem 4-Poligen Klinkestecker klar kommt. Für den PC muss das gesplittet werden, so dass ein Klinke in den Kopfhörerausgang kommt und einer in den Mikrofoneingang. Der dir unbekannte Klinkestecker wird einfach einer mit 6,3 mm sein. Dafür gibt es Adapter zum Anschluss an 3,5 mm Buchsen.


----------



## Laudian (6. Januar 2018)

Bei Beyerdynamic sind auf den 3,5mm Klinken üblicherweise 6,3mm Adapter aufgeschraubt. Wenn du den großen Stecker abschraubst sollte er auch in deine Soundkarte passen 

Edit: Auf dieser Seite siehst du den Adapter auch in einem Bild: MMX 300: Highend gaming/multimedia headset
Scheint aber doch nur aufgesteckt und nicht geschraubt zu sein.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Januar 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei Beyerdynamic sind auf den 3,5mm Klinken üblicherweise 6,3mm Adapter aufgeschraubt. Wenn du den großen Stecker abschraubst sollte er auch in deine Soundkarte passen



Im Falle des MMX 300 wird er sogar einfach abgezogen (zumindest in der 2.Gen).


----------



## Antiphon (6. Januar 2018)

VIELEN LIEBEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!!!

Habe jetzt den großen Stecker vom Zweierkabel abgezogen, direkt an die Soundkarte abgeschlossen und es klappt, was mir aber noch ein bisschen Gedanken macht, vielleicht komme ich noch von selber darauf, ist wie ich den Stecker vom Kopfhörer "isoliere", wenn ich die Kopfhörer mal aus dem PC stecken will und z.B. für die PS4 (schon getestet) nutzen will; denn ich habe nicht Lust, jedesmal wie eine Putzfrau unter dem Schreibtische zu kriechen und das Kabel rein- und rausstecken. Aber das ist etwas, wofür ich wahrscheinlich selber eine Lösung finden werde (hoffe ich). 

Nochmals vielen Dank und...

***BONUSPREISFRAGE***

Ist das fehlende Handbuch (nur Garantiebooklet mit viel Eigenlob lag bei) der Grund, warum das Teil 300 € und nicht gleich 500 € kostet?


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2018)

Das MMX300 basiert auf einen 130 Euro DT 770 mit 10-20 Euro Mikrofon, dafür 300€ zu zahlen, ist sowie nur dumm. Aber jedem das, was er kauft. Gibt genügend gleichwertige Alternativen, wie das neue HyperX Cloud Alpha.


----------



## Ericius (6. Januar 2018)

Ein Produkt für 300 Euro kaufen und dann die elementaren Ding dazu nicht wissen ist schon schräg, ja^^ Jedenfalls kannst Du das Kabel auch am Kopfhörer direkt ausstecken und dann einfach ein zweites Kabel für die PS4 nutzen.


----------

